# folders converted into files (16k)



## bydemandchd (Dec 19, 2005)

some of the folders in one of the drives got converted into files of size 16kb with no extention. if the folder name was nokia which had some content in it, mainly multimedia, got converted into a file with the same name that is nokia, with no file extention....... *please help*.


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 19, 2005)

Run chkdisk,Norton Disk Doctor.
Or delete the 16KB files cos they are useless now.


----------



## alib_i (Dec 19, 2005)

Your File Allocation Table is screwed up.
As already suggested ... run "chkdsk D: /f" (for D: drive or whatever is the drive)
Most probably your files would be lost !

-----
alibi


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 19, 2005)

happened to me, everything on my disk was 1 kb. It was virus, so had to reformat. Recovery did help to some extent after reinstalling.


----------



## bydemandchd (Dec 29, 2005)

*Solution...*

I hsd tried the chkdsk already on my HDD but that did not help. the files on the HDD were really important so i could not have deleted them. i used a recovery software and surprise surprise i recovered almost all the files. its just that one the folders that was hidden, i couldn't get its contents back. thats it, but i'm still unclear if it was a virus or a corupted file system. because it was only in that particular folder in the drive and i still hav every thng in that partition intact.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2005)

try pc inspector file recovery , if the fat table is screwed then that software can help recover the files


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 30, 2005)

Most probably it was an error in the file system and not a virus


----------



## sirec (May 13, 2009)

hey bydemandchd

could you tell me what program you used to recover the files?
i have the same erroe on my 1TB external HDD


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 14, 2009)

It happened onto my external HDD, 500 GB, I was also worried about it, but it was only because the USB cable was unpluggeed(i.e. the power supply was poor).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2009)

The same wierd thing happens to my USB Mass Storatge device regularly. But with a .exe extension to it. If i tell you in detail...

Suppose I am having a folder named "DIGIT" and have some files inside that folder. If I open that folder ther will the a sub folder in it with the same name("DIGIT") even though i never created it.when i double click it, I will get "MyDocuments" in new window. First i'm confused. Then i went to folder options and tweaked to show the file extensions. Then i happen to see that the name of the duplicate folder is "DIGIT.EXE". when i scan it with antivirus... boom.... it's a trojan virus. 

If I double click it without knowing it... when i restart my computer... all the folders in my pc would have a that thing. Which is very annoying. Things go pretty wierd then.. one by one your hide folders can't be visible, you cannot enable task manager,etc.

Scan your files with a good updated antivirus. NAV 2009 should be a good option.


----------



## sujeet2555 (May 15, 2009)

my friend ,
have you recently copied any file from pen-drive or SD card? this is a virus named brontok that looks like a folder but is an executable file.you can yourself check it by "arrange icons by type".this file will goes into exe category.it makes an executable with same name as in the folder it resides.search for brontok removal tool and cleans it.or run a good anti virus.you can read about this virus and can remove by yourself.adn don't copy any unknown file from pendrives or cards without a virus check.


----------



## sujeet2555 (May 15, 2009)

my friend ,
have you recently copied any file from pen-drive or SD card? this is a virus named brontok that looks like a folder but is an executable file.you can yourself check it by "arrange icons by type".this file will goes into exe category.it makes an executable with same name as in the folder it resides.search for brontok removal tool and cleans it.or run a good anti virus.you can read about this virus and can remove by yourself.adn don't copy any unknown file from pendrives or cards without a virus check.


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 15, 2009)

Why do I think that you are telling it to me? I don't have any virus in my PC.


----------



## sujeet2555 (May 15, 2009)

if you sure ,then i keep my suggestion to myself.as i had the same and wanted to help .no anti virus detected the virus ,so i have to remove manually.


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 15, 2009)

BTW, some virus are not detected by AntiVirus, but free-commander and other explorers' do find them easily.


----------

